# Uber just called me....



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just got a call from Uber to see if I was getting my City of Columbus License. I told the guy no, told him I felt Uber was unfair to drivers, misadvertised to drivers and was dishonest. His response was "Great, well if you have any questions feel free to email us at [email protected]".


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> Just got a call from Uber to see if I was getting my City of Columbus License. I told the guy no, told him I felt Uber was unfair to drivers, misadvertised to drivers and was dishonest. His response was "Great, well if you have any questions feel free to email us at [email protected]".


 thats some funny shit, Uber can call us, but we can't call uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> Just got a call from Uber to see if I was getting my City of Columbus License. I told the guy no, told him I felt Uber was unfair to drivers, misadvertised to drivers and was dishonest. His response was "Great, well if you have any questions feel free to email us at [email protected]".


Was it an unlisted number? Try giving it a call and see if they answer Uber Columbus!


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just called it, it was a google voice number.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> Just called it, it was a google voice number.


I had a hunch...them are rat basterds!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UBER cowards! Avoid direct contact with the drivers whenever possible. They must be ashamed, based upon their behavior. They know what they have done.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

People ask me sometimes about how you apply to be a driver. I often bring up the fact that its all by email and that you will never find a phone number for Uber anywhere, whether you are a driver or passenger.


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

I had a second phone call from Uber, this time from a restricted number. The guy listened to my Youtube video, read my email and said change is coming. I posted more about it in my "I quit Uber, email and video" thread.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> I had a second phone call from Uber, this time from a restricted number. The guy listened to my Youtube video, read my email and said change is coming. I posted more about it in my "I quit Uber, email and video" thread.


"Change is Coming"! Did he even afford you the courtesy of introducing himself? 
I don't believe it...I'll believe it when I see actual change taking place! 
Rescission of lower rates.
Revamped rating system.
End of summary deactivation due to malicious/false complaints. Downloadable Uber Driver App or No Weekly Phone Fee. 
Responsive driver support.
Emergency phone support.
Insurance that doesn't require you to hide your ride-sharing status. 
Over flooding markets with new drivers. 
Driver churn.
Etc etc etc


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> "Change is Coming"! Did he even afford you the courtesy of introducing himself?
> I don't believe it...I'll believe it when I see actual change taking place!
> Rescission of lower rates.
> Revamped rating system.
> ...


Nice list.

No they will probably change the guarantee amount from $15/hr to $15.25. Now go make some $$$!! Woohoo!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Nice list.
> 
> No they will probably change the guarantee amount from $15/hr to $15.25. Now go make some $$$!! Woohoo!!


Guaranteed rate that you'd never see cause you had a low acceptance rate! Darn! Another thing I forgot to list...bogus guarantees, shifting mile posts, double speak etc etc etc!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Guaranteed rate that you'd never see cause you had a low acceptance rate! Darn! Another thing I forgot to list...bogus guarantees, shifting mile posts, double speak etc etc etc!


Well to be fair, I have qualified for some guarantees, and they get tacked on at the end of their calculations. So no commission is taken from the Uber guarantee. However, my phone has been crashing or hanging up quite often when trying to accept a ride. As a result, they said my acceptance rate was too low this weekend. You only need to miss one ride a night for them to screw you. Cost me about $140 worth of guarantees, which is significant.

Asked to have the phone traded, and some jackass wanted me to mail it to Chicago, and they would send me another phone, _after _they received my original one. No information on the turn around, so I just waited a day, sent the same request but also asked for a local exchange and was finally told to bring it in locally.

The email support replies are pretty&#8230;.scripted. LOL.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I unfortunately missed the uber call today but he left a long voicemail asking if I had submitted my paperwork and tHat uber had submitted their paperwork and $15k that would clear in a few business days. If we prove that we have the license they offer incentive up to $200 which was reasonable but then they added you have to give 150 rides in September. Ok this is freaking nuts. 150 rides is impossible to predict what if you are in driver mode for 8 plus hours a day but there is over saturation of drivers and just not enough rides demand. Part time drivers can't give up their other obligations so just like gauranteed hours it's a pipe. dream. I am going to try because I need the money but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I unfortunately missed the uber call today but he left a long voicemail asking if I had submitted my paperwork and tHat uber had submitted their paperwork and $15k that would clear in a few business days. If we prove that we have the license they offer incentive up to $200 which was reasonable but then they added you have to give 150 rides in September. Ok this is freaking nuts. 150 rides is impossible to predict what if you are in driver mode for 8 plus hours a day but there is over saturation of drivers and just not enough rides demand. Part time drivers can't give up their other obligations so just like gauranteed hours it's a pipe. dream. I am going to try because I need the money but I am not holding my breath.


You should be able to hit 150 rides target...college kids should be back in town in a couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> Just got a call from Uber to see if I was getting my City of Columbus License. I told the guy no, told him I felt Uber was unfair to drivers, misadvertised to drivers and was dishonest. His response was "Great, well if you have any questions feel free to email us at [email protected]".


Uber has phones?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uber has phones?


Read the full thread. Uber manager was using Google Voice number to call @steveh552 . That way this manager can never be reached again in person.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> I had a second phone call from Uber, this time from a restricted number. The guy listened to my Youtube video, read my email and said change is coming. I posted more about it in my "I quit Uber, email and video" thread.


I'm sure change is coming... A price change to the new and improved lower rates.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Google voice allows you to forward any or all incoming calls to voicemail, you can even give any incoming number it's own greeting.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

The two times I've been called by uber, the number was blocked. When I insisted on a call back number I got a burner number.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Joanne said:


> The two times I've been called by uber, the number was blocked. When I insisted on a call back number I got a burner number.


Invisible transparency. Gotta love it.


----------



## Pier Horton (Sep 3, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I unfortunately missed the uber call today but he left a long voicemail asking if I had submitted my paperwork and tHat uber had submitted their paperwork and $15k that would clear in a few business days. If we prove that we have the license they offer incentive up to $200 which was reasonable but then they added you have to give 150 rides in September. Ok this is freaking nuts. 150 rides is impossible to predict what if you are in driver mode for 8 plus hours a day but there is over saturation of drivers and just not enough rides demand. Part time drivers can't give up their other obligations so just like gauranteed hours it's a pipe. dream. I am going to try because I need the money but I am not holding my breath.


Well I got a taste of their lack of caring about the drivers. I am in Fayetteville NC where hardly anybody has heard of Uber. They launched here in July with great garantees and I hummm this is pretty good when people learn about Uber this will be great here. Then they change to cutting out the garantees to only the weekends and went from $15 to $12 so I only did it on the weekends. I will do good get to 2 trips a night and I am in the hot spots that they suggested but I just don't get that many runs. The garantees where only the weekend you had to be in certain places to qualify so that's what I did otherwise it made no sense to dot the door. Ft Bragg is here too I guess they thought the GIs would help it here. Labor weekend was the kicker the garantees where $10, $12, $15 at different times Wed - Mon but they made a note you had to have a trip every 2 hr to qualify how the hell can I do that unless I am a physci . I was out there trying to be in the right place at the right time I needed the money .....my pay has $40 and I was out there 5 days. I think they are finish here in Fayetteville. Their marketing division sucks here cause the taxi and bus system sucks most people would rather use Uber if they knew about it. So after 2 months with Uber I'm done to many hoops to jump.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Read the full thread. Uber manager was using Google Voice number to call @steveh552 . That way this manager can never be reached again in person.


Right, but when I use my Google Voice number I'm still calling from my physical phone. I thought maybe the only phones they had were burner phones and a surplus of iPhone 4s's in Seattle. I've been a little quick to criticize Uber on their support, mainly no support phone number, but I've gotten email replies extremely quickly to two issues I've had. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## JUAGAMELO (Aug 19, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> People ask me sometimes about how you apply to be a driver. I often bring up the fact that its all by email and that you will never find a phone number for Uber anywhere, whether you are a driver or passenger.



In my case when people shows up much interest about Lyft or uber I give them a link: www.AguyinNewyork.com I told them thats all that you need to know now.


----------



## UBERXTRA (Jun 29, 2014)

Pier Horton said:


> Well I got a taste of their lack of caring about the drivers. I am in Fayetteville NC where hardly anybody has heard of Uber. They launched here in July with great garantees and I hummm this is pretty good when people learn about Uber this will be great here. Then they change to cutting out the garantees to only the weekends and went from $15 to $12 so I only did it on the weekends. I will do good get to 2 trips a night and I am in the hot spots that they suggested but I just don't get that many runs. The garantees where only the weekend you had to be in certain places to qualify so that's what I did otherwise it made no sense to dot the door. Ft Bragg is here too I guess they thought the GIs would help it here. Labor weekend was the kicker the garantees where $10, $12, $15 at different times Wed - Mon but they made a note you had to have a trip every 2 hr to qualify how the hell can I do that unless I am a physci . I was out there trying to be in the right place at the right time I needed the money .....my pay has $40 and I was out there 5 days. I think they are finish here in Fayetteville. Their marketing division sucks here cause the taxi and bus system sucks most people would rather use Uber if they knew about it. So after 2 months with Uber I'm done to many hoops to jump.


Let the 82nd Airborne Commander know about Uber and how it can reduce his DUI rates. Maybe your rides will pick up. 

Seriously, once the word gets out, Uber should be very good there. Best of luck.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

"Changes are coming" "we will hire more drivers, so more riders see more drivers, and more riders request more rides and drivers do more rides and more moneys for you, bla bla bla thanks valued partner"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> thats some funny shit, Uber can call us, but we can't call uber.


This could well be a Future Headline. (Written in Jest)

Detroit Headline!!

"Uber Driver Sleeps"

"Passengers riding in a UBER Financed UBERx car today had to call Police when their Driver didn't proceed on a green light. Randy Hardman one of the riders explained to our reporter
"Man! The traffic wasn't that bad, and we sorta looked up from our phones at once when we hadn't moved for about 3 minutes. We thought the Dude in the front seat was Dead! 
We all bailed straight away, but my Buddy Chuck was really pissed, the app was still on charging him 18 cents per minute!
Police were soon at the scene and Paramedics that attended soon reported that there was nothing wrong with the driver who was just asleep. 
Investigations into the matter revealed the driver had carried out an average of 2 jobs per hour over the prior 36 hours. 
Police are still trying to find a phone contact number for the local Uber office and have sought out FBI assistance into how a public transportation company cannot be contacted in times of crisis.

The Driver finally awoke 10 hours later in the City lock-up. All he was heard to say as he hurried back to his car was something about making a Uber incentive and blowing his acceptance rate".

Lol.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Right, but when I use my Google Voice number I'm still calling from my physical phone. I thought maybe the only phones they had were burner phones and a surplus of iPhone 4s's in Seattle. I've been a little quick to criticize Uber on their support, mainly no support phone number, but I've gotten email replies extremely quickly to two issues I've had. Credit where credit is due.


"Credit where credit is due"? UBER cowards hiding behind the curtain of the "great and powerful OZ". Unilateral email "veil". No accountability or transparency relative to urgent communication issues. No "hot line" or "red phone" access.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> This could well be a Future Headline. (Written in Jest)
> 
> Detroit Headline!!
> 
> ...


Great post!!! I had to read it twice, because I thought that it was real. But (then again) it's probably only a matter of time until it IS real. Good job!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Invisible transparency. Gotta love it.


Live UBER humans available via telephone would require more payroll expense (less net operating income). Also, these humans would have to be knowledgeable, and thus, a potential litigation liability. Further, live UBER humans would blur the line between independent operator and actual employee.


----------



## Pier Horton (Sep 3, 2014)

UBERXTRA said:


> Let the 82nd Airborne Commander know about Uber and how it can reduce his DUI rates. Maybe your rides will pick up.
> 
> Seriously, once the word gets out, Uber should be very good there. Best of luck.


Thank you I will do that.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I remember when i had the mobile numbers of 2 of the 3 people in the Uber office locally.

Last time I went to the office, 4th new office in as many months, it was just driver after driver being signed up


And the whole place was disorganised and chaotic.

I suspect most were 1st jobbers after Uni.

Blind leading the blind.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> I had a second phone call from Uber, this time from a restricted number. The guy listened to my Youtube video, read my email and said change is coming. I posted more about it in my "I quit Uber, email and video" thread.


Maybe a few thousand drivers doing hooded head reality Uber gripes coordinated point by point is the quickest path of resolve? Might at least stop new drivers from getting suckered in.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Ju


steveh552 said:


> Just got a call from Uber to see if I was getting my City of Columbus License. I told the guy no, told him I felt Uber was unfair to drivers, misadvertised to drivers and was dishonest. His response was "Great, well if you have any questions feel free to email us at [email protected]".


Just drop it an, no one believes you anyways. Everyone knows Uber doesn't have any phone lines. At first I thought they got the idea from Aldi founders in Germany (no store had a phone line to save on phone bills) but now I know it's bevcause Uber simply doesn't give a **** about what anyone one has to say/ask.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> Just called it, it was a google voice number.


What I want to know is why the **** is a company valued at 15 billion using Google voice.

**** uber


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

Uber just called me and told me to stay off this site!


----------



## Craig KNapp (Apr 8, 2015)

08APR2015

I was curios about being a Uber driver in Fayetteville, NC. After reading comments here, my suspicions about a low customer base appear to be true.

This town is very car centric, people own cars, it is difficult to get around without them. I noticed that someone posted regarding low business on a four-day weekend such as Labor Day. I can tell you from first hand knowledge that when there is a four day weekend the Soldiers get out of Dodge so there are less people in town, and this is not a tourist town attracting visitors. Additionally, the Soldiers get Safety Briefings each last workday of the week, frequently lasting 30-60 minutes or more, beating into their heads to have a plan, a battle-buddy, emergency cash in order to avoid being stranded downtown after drinking.

As I suspected this town is probably not a good Uber candidate.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> UBER cowards! Avoid direct contact with the drivers whenever possible. They must be ashamed, based upon their behavior. They know what they have done.


Does Uber have shame?

Glad to see Malcolm back.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Was it an unlisted number? Try giving it a call and see if they answer Uber Columbus!


Just store all those numbers in your phone and label them. They come from all over the nation. Like a lady in her bathrobe working as a CSR out of her home really.knows what's going.on.out.here.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

steveh552 said:


> Just got a call from Uber to see if I was getting my City of Columbus License. I told the guy no, told him I felt Uber was unfair to drivers, misadvertised to drivers and was dishonest. His response was "Great, well if you have any questions feel free to email us at [email protected]".


So funny and unprofessional CSR response


----------



## vetteman80 (Mar 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Guaranteed rate that you'd never see cause you had a low acceptance rate! Darn! Another thing I forgot to list...bogus guarantees, shifting mile posts, double speak etc etc etc!


 I had an send about 10 email to get a bonus I work hard to get


----------

